# Would a CT Urogram showed.......



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

anything in the rectal area such as a tumor. My report talks about the rectal area so I figured if there was anything there I would have known. It also talks about the colon briefly but I know that it cant really be seen in a CT urogram.......


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is usually used to look at the urinary system... check for kidney stones...ureter problems etc... However if they 'went over' any area that includes the colon... yeah I guess they could see anything abnormal there. What exactly did the report say regarding your colon?Hon I know this is hard... but ya gotta wait for the colonoscopy on Tuesday to see if there is anything wrong in your colon. In two and half days or so... you'll know. In the meantime... try to *relax*... eat lightly... and distract yourself OFF that gut of yours. Do something FUN tomorrow! That's an order!







(Like I could give an order... LOL) But you know what I mean.. give yourself a mental vacation from that gut for at least tomorrow. OK?(((((Hugs)))))Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont remember work for word. Something about no wall thickening and mild distention (??). I had to give the extra report to my other doctor bc they found a small ovarian cyst. I will just wait for the colonoscopy. Im trying to take your advice and relax but its soooo hard. I am a normally anxious person and this has put me over the edge. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.Thanks,Jenny


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well "no wall thickening and mild distention" sound like fairly innocent findings... so no worries..Fingers crossed and hoping you are getting through it all just fine.Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You don't want wall thickening, so the lack of that is a good thing. I don't know what all can cause that, but chronic inflammation from an inflammatory bowel disease can, so they usually do not want to see that.Distension isn't usually an issue, it could just be how much gas was in there.With a lot of these tests you can see more than just what you were looking at so they usually comment on everything they notice even if it wasn't the body part the test was for. How well they can see something in a test where things are set up for another organ can vary (may need different dyes or different settings, etc) but that they could see it and it sounds like what they saw was normal should be some relief from the worry?


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had the colonoscopy and endoscopy this morning. All clear minus some gastritis (?). I have an appointment with my GI to discuss treating that. Thanks for all the positive thoughts!


----------

